# epson printer scanner[solved]

## idella4

I have a standard epson printer scanner model CX3500.

Are there any special kernel settings or setup settings required for it.

It has a program called iscan made for it. iscan provides the driver which then hooks up with the sane backend.

The next thing that should happen is the driver be made available and matched to the epson.

Currently it is obviously being missed.

the list provided by usbview is absent of the epson printer scanner, which does indeed have a usb connection.

The system and kernel have now been updated so a setup for it may just as well start from scratch.

I had several settings in place prior to update, but the scanner never was run by the system before.

There was no category that seemed to cleanly fit but this seemd to match at least partially.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

idella4,

Is there a sane backend for your scanner or do you need the epkowa driver from the Epson webside?

Thats Epsons binary driver for linux. It works well with my Perfection 1650.

If epkowa works with yor scanner - all the other linux bits just work too.

----------

## idella4

yes thanks neddy

on the driver side, yes it uses epkowa.  I have spent much time going though this. When you go looking on the net sites,

you end up being taken to iscan.  The short story is that iscan hooks up with the sane backend.

The important feature is that I could never isolate epkowa.

The sane backend knows about epkowa.

this is from /etc/sane.d/dll.conf

```
# enable the next line if you want to allow access through the network:

#net

#abaton

#agfafocus

#apple

#avision

#artec

#artec_eplus48u

#as6e

#bh

#canon

#canon630u

#canon_pp

#coolscan

#coolscan2

#dc25

#dc210

#dc240

#dmc

epson

#fujitsu

#gphoto2

#
```

from the same folder here is epson.conf

```
# epson.conf

#

# here are some examples for how to configure the EPSON backend

#

# SCSI scanner:

scsi EPSON

#

# Parallel port scanner:

#pio 0x278

#pio 0x378

#pio 0x3BC

#

# USB scanner:

# There are two different methods of configuring a USB scanner: libusb and the kernel module

# For any system with libusb support (which is pretty much any recent Linux distribution) the

# following line is sufficient. This however assumes that the connected scanner (or to be more

# accurate, it's device ID) is known to the backend. 

usb

# For libusb support for unknown scanners use the following command

# usb <product ID> <device ID>

# e.g.:

#usb 0x4b8 0x80e

# And for the scanner module, use the following configuration:

# usb /dev/usbscanner0

# usb /dev/usb/scanner0
```

and from the same folder the monstrous iscan

```
[usb]

device auto
```

The scanner by the way is MFP ; multi fnctn printer.

and from usbview

```

....

USB version 1.1.0

Device Subclass: 00

Device Protocol: 00

.....

Vendor id 04b8

Product id 080e

Revision Number: 1.1.0

```

There are many more lines from output of usb but the will not cut and paste from the window

can add it if really required.

 running iscan as root give

```

idella@jenny ~ $ sudo iscan

Password:

(iscan:11264): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:

idella@jenny ~ $

```

and as user message box window with

Could not send command to scanner.

Ckeck scanner s status.

iscan OUGHT be able to run by a user.

my sudo attempt suggests it might actually do it but for a gtk deficiency.

Does this make sense to anyone???

----------

## xPAGANx

Try uncommenting "usb 0x4b8 0x80e" in your epson.conf file

----------

## idella4

yes, as I thought

same outcome.

I think I tried it months ago.

How can the presence of epkowa in the system be verified?

In other words where should it be found?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

idella4,

Left to its own devices epkowa does not install where gentoo will look for it.

The epkowa files will be in /usr/local/lib/sane/ but sane want them in /usr/lib/sane/   notice the extra /local/

The fix is to create symlinks in  /usr/lib/sane/ modeled on the existing epson ones.

```
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     43 Dec  5  2004 /usr/lib/sane/libsane-epkowa.so -> /usr/local/lib/sane/libsane-epkowa.so.1.0.6

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     43 Dec  5  2004 /usr/lib/sane/libsane-epkowa.so.1 -> /usr/local/lib/sane/libsane-epkowa.so.1.0.6
```

In  /etc/sane.d make a symlink to 

```
epkowa.conf -> /etc/sane.d/epson.conf
```

 so the epkcowa driver finds its config file

It needs the same settings as epson.conf anyway, so there is no point in having two files. The config file needs a single active line 

```
usb  0x4b8 <deviceID>
```

since you will be using libusb unless you have a very old kernel.

----------

## idella4

Neddy...

by jove I think you ve got it.  very good.  The epkowa drivers did in fact have the symlinks in place in the /lib.

It is probably the second step that sorted it out.

I have for the first time got iscan up, so thanks; it proves the driver is actually linking to the scanner.

To put the icing on the gentoo cake, one last point.

It required su.  Permission allocation is an aspect I have yet to get under control.

iscan ought come up run as user;  Can you advise of the corresponding   chmod ??

If not thanks anyway as it can run

----------

## NeddySeagoon

idella4,

Your users need to be in the scanner group to use the scanner.

I would edit the file /etc/group directly but there are tools around to protect you from that.

The groups command will show you the groups the logged in user is a member of.

----------

## idella4

Neddy...

ok got you.  Add to the scanner group.  Straight forward.

thanks for that.

----------

